# No plaxico thread???



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

plaxico burress,,, what an idiot.....think he will serve anytime??? mayor bloomberg wants the book thrown at him....talk about wasting your career...this whole rap culture mentality for these guys,, gotta be a thug and have street cred and pack some heat and party at a night club..stupid...he was reaching to adjust his knife and shot himself?? why is he packing that sort of crap...I don't get it..good thing he didn't try readjusting his grenade launcher or rpg...coulda hurt someone other than himself...


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

No doubt this incident was stupid. I really don't get this whole thug life mentality where you carry your gun without a holster. I know they show these guys in movies, on TV, and in rap videos that carry a piece tucked into their waistband, but anyone with half a brain should be able to see how this isn't the way to go. Seriously, IWBs are not expensive (Good hell, you can make one yourself!) and if you're in the hood and got money for a gun, then you've got money for a holster. Even more stupid for a pro athlete with millions of dollars. Not only are there the obvious safety concerns like what happened with Plaxico, but a holster would more likely keep your gun in a ready position, being much easier to grab quickly and always in the same spot. I've been to several shady neighborhoods across the country, and I've seen this everywhere. I don't know it it's life imitating art at this point, or just plain stupidity. Maybe it's a good thing these g's don't have common sense, evolution at its finest. 

I don't think he'll get the 15 year sentence that they're talking about, but he probably will serve some time. Not to say that Burress' packing without a permit is not serious, but I feel that what Michael Vick did is much worse and look at how light he got off. My guess for Burress is that he will be punished worse than Vick, but not the maximum sentence either, and certainly not as much as if he were not a celebrity.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> plaxico burress,,, what an idiot.....think he will serve anytime??? mayor bloomberg wants the book thrown at him....talk about wasting your career...this whole rap culture mentality for these guys,, gotta be a thug and have street cred and pack some heat and party at a night club..stupid...he was reaching to adjust his knife and shot himself?? *why is he packing that sort of crap...*I don't get it..good thing he didn't try readjusting his grenade launcher or rpg...coulda hurt someone other than himself...


Try telling that to Sean Taylor if he wasn't dead. If he'd been packing he would still be a live right now. Tell that to all the pro athletes who are targeted and robbed. I have no problems with these guys packing legally. They have huge targets on their back everytime they go out. Plax is making some stupid mistakes but hopefully he'll turn hisself around. None of us know what these guys are dealing with, therefore I don't think it gives us the right to point fingers and label them as thugs!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Shooting himself was the ONLY stupid thing about the situation, EVERY American has a constitutional right to carry a firearm in any state within the union.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Shooting himself was the ONLY stupid thing about the situation, EVERY American has a constitutional right to carry a firearm in any state within the union.


Yeah, except his firearm wasn't even registered in the same state. Bringing a handgun into a public venue is dumb as it is, but to be carrying one that isn't registered is downright moronic.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

mjschijf said:


> Yeah, except his firearm wasn't even registered in the same state. Bringing a handgun into a public venue is dumb as it is, but to be carrying one that isn't registered is downright moronic.


Register a firearm in a state that has a ban on constitutional rights? If you can't
see that the problem isn't the gun owner, an intelligent discussion just isn't going to happen here.

Besides, who needs a gun anyway? Public venues are never dangerous. Hint: that was sarcasm, (columbine, trolley square, VA tech, LDS family history bldg.) need I continue?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, except his firearm wasn't even registered in the same state. Bringing a handgun into a public venue is dumb as it is, but to be carrying one that isn't registered is downright moronic.
> ...


I am not familiar with gun laws in New York, but carrying an unregistered gun into a public venue is illegal no matter what state you are in. I agree with you that an intelligent discussion isn't going to happen here. As long as you are going to defend the idiotic lawbreaker who shot himself in the leg and is facing possible prison time, I don't see anything intelligent resulting from this.

Who needs a gun? I don't. I don't hunt, and I feel perfectly safe where I live. If I ever plan on moving to a place that I consider to be dangerous, I might consider investing in one. Right now though, there is really no need. I refuse to go through life constantly being paranoid that danger is on the horizon. In fact, you are probably more likely to get yourself into trouble that way. It is unfortunate that the incidents occured in the places you mentioned, but an individual incident does not mean infinite danger. If that were the case, danger would be all around us...everywhere we go. That, my friend, is paranoia at it's finest.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

The problem here is that you have a choice to carry one or not, his state has removed that choice and therefore his rights from him. And FYI, the gun was registered (federal registration) he himself was not registered to carry a firearm there. 

The issue isn't whether or not he is an idiot, he shot himself, the answer should be obvious. The issue here is that it is a criminal offense to exercise ones constitutional rights.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

he was carrying a firearm illegally,, and had it tucked in his waste band with a round in the chamber and the safety off!!!...the weapon wasn't holstered, or anything...thats as dumb and as thuggish as can be...don't give me this constitutional rights stuff....yes, he has the right to carry a firearm,, but he has to do it legally and safely...and if he's that worried about protection than hire a bodyguard or don't go to a nightclub...or just carry the weapon legally...is it that hard to understand?? is it asking that much?? give me a break...


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> he was carrying a firearm illegally,, and had it tucked in his waste band with a round in the chamber and the safety off!!!...the weapon wasn't holstered, or anything...thats as dumb and as thuggish as can be...don't give me this constitutional rights stuff....yes, he has the right to carry a firearm,, but he has to do it legally and safely...and if he's that worried about protection than hire a bodyguard or don't go to a nightclub...or just carry the weapon legally...is it that hard to understand?? is it asking that much?? give me a break...


My point exactly. I don't understand why that is so difficult for buggsz to understand.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Shooting himself was the ONLY stupid thing about the situation, EVERY American has a constitutional right to carry a firearm in any state within the union.


ESPN had a good conversation about this last Sunday. A good point was that with the amount of cash this clown WAS making he could have hired a couple of body guards for REAL protection.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Shooting himself was the ONLY stupid thing about the situation, EVERY American has a constitutional right to carry a firearm in any state within the union.


That and lying about it, making up a fake name at the hospital, asking his teammates to lie about it, oh and carrying it loaded with the safety off.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting himself was the ONLY stupid thing about the situation, EVERY American has a constitutional right to carry a firearm in any state within the union.
> ...


It was a Glock, so there is no safety to turn on or off.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I always thought these athletes carried a Gat or a 9? :wink: :lol:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

> It was a Glock, so there is no safety to turn on or off.


Pretty smart carrying a firearm with no safety and one in the chamber and tucking it into your waisteband pointed towards the family jewels :shock: ... I just wanna know what kind of knife he was also carrying?? probably a big ole rambo style boot knife...if you need all that protection to go to a night club, go somewhere else...he sounded like he was ready to be air dropped into vietnam to help rescue some POW's or something...


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> > It was a Glock, so there is no safety to turn on or off.
> 
> 
> Pretty smart carrying a firearm with no safety and one in the chamber and tucking it into your waisteband pointed towards the family jewels :shock: ... I just wanna know what kind of knife he was also carrying?? probably a big ole rambo style boot knife...if you need all that protection to go to a night club, go somewhere else...he sounded like he was ready to be air dropped into vietnam to help rescue some POW's or something...


My thoughts exactly, but hey that's gangsta! :roll: Glocks are really popular with law enforcement because of this feature. The idea behind the Glock not having a safety lever or button is that you can just unholster the weapon and fire, that way some bumbling Barney Fife type doesn't get himself shot because he forgot to take the safety off. The Glock has a safety, but it is incorporated inside the trigger so that it doesn't go off when it is dropped. However, what Plaxico did is reach his finger through the trigger guard when the gun was slipping down his pant legs, and so it performed the necessary actions of depressing the trigger safety and pulling the trigger to fire at the same time. The difference between cops and g's is that cops carry their Glocks in a holster that covers up the trigger housing, and g's don't so they run the risk of shooting themselves just like Burress did.

That is what is nice about the XD pistols. Although they have a similar style trigger safety as the Glocks, they also have a grip safety similar to those on a 1911. They both have to be depressed simultaneously to work. The result is you can still pick it up and shoot it without remembering to flip a button or lever, but you actually have to be holding the gun in the shooting position for it to work. Some of the new XDs have a manual safety button on them now because they are pursuing military contracts, but they haven't stopped making the other models.


----------

